# برامج مخفية في ويندوز xp



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

*برامج مخفية في ويندوز xp*

ويندوز إكس بي يحتوي الكثير الكثير من البرامج والملفات المهمة يمكننا من استخدامها لتسهل علينا وتغنينا عن تنصيب البرامج على اجهزتنا ومن ضمن هذه البرامج :

Private Character Editor 

وهو لتصميم الأيقونات والكراكترز ... ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
EUDCEDIT

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

iExpress

لتحويل ملفاتك إلى ملفات تنفيذية ... ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
iexpress

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Local Group Policy Editor 

ويمكنك الوصول إليه من خلال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
gpedit.msc 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Disk Cleanup 

يعمل على تنظيف الهارد ديسك لتوفير المساحة 

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

cleanmgr

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Clipboard Viewer 

لعرض الملفات التي تم نسخها وتم حفظها في الكليب بورد


Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

clipbrd

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr Watson 

لمعالجة بعض مشاكل النظام

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

drwtsn32

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Synchronization Manager 

لتتمكن من تصفح صفحات الويب التي تعمل على إضافتها له اثناء عدم الإتصال

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

mobsync

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Media Player 5.1

لإظهار ويندوز ميديا بليير الخاص بويندوز اكس بي


Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

mplay32

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ODBC Data Source Administrator 

للتحكم بالداتا بيس

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

odbcad32

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows for Workgroups Chat 

للمحادثة عبر الشبكة

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

winchat

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Driver Verifier Manager 

مفيد لمن لديهم مشاكل في الدرايفرز

Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

verifier

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Network shared folder wizard 

لمشاركة الملفات عبر الشبكة الداخلية


Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي

shrpubw​


----------



## joker (21 يناير 2006)

شكرا اخاي علي هذة الاشياء المهمة


----------



## hima85222 (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الهايل دة فعلا جميل جدا

ربنا معاك


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: برامج مخفية في ويندوز xp*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: برامج مخفية في ويندوز xp*

*مرسي كوبتك علي المعلومات الجميله دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: برامج مخفية في ويندوز xp*

معلومات راااااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------

